
The Digital Human – Terry A. Davis and Temple OS - bkq
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000b4r3
======
sysbin
I’m skeptical of my assumption but I think this person died not only from the
illness schizophrenia but because of the religion that fueled his illness. I
theorize psychiatry isn’t wanting to approach religion as bad for some people
but there is the possibility of ideology provoking delusions for people with
schizophrenia more so than normal people.

------
lethologica
There's another (lengthy) video that I watched on Terry and TempleOS recently
here [1] which was quite good. Honestly, it's such a tragic story. The guy was
clearly talented but wasn't able to ever get the help needed in order to
properly harness that talent.

[1][https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCgoxQCf5Jg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCgoxQCf5Jg)

